# Here's Another Brush Question...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have finally decided to break down and buy a nice quality brush for Toby, but I am really unsure of which brand to buy and where to buy it from. 

Toby has a cottony coat and is usually kept in a very short puppy cut, no longer than three inches. He has very kinky/curly/wavy hair around the neck area and slightly wavy along the body. I do all my own grooming on him; I don't know if that makes a difference.

I am thinking of buying a pin brush and perhaps a slicker brush (is this even necessary?) and I would like to buy them all from the same company to save on shipping. 

I have read just about every thread on here that pertains to brushes and I am really confused. I don't know which one (brand and type) is best and who to buy from.









Can anyone tell me what I really need and don't need?

Thanks!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I keep Wilson in a puppy cut that is about 2 inches long. I tried about a gazillion brushes, and have tossed them all- I use a medium wide tooth comb, that used to be mine. It works great- it's easier for me to handle, it doesn't pull his hair or skin and it gets knots out easily. He used to shake and run when I picked up any of the other brushes, now when I pick up the comb he rolls over so I can brush his belly. 

Good luck in your search, and please let us know what you decide on and how it works!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I keep Wilson in a puppy cut that is about 2 inches long. I tried about a gazillion brushes, and have tossed them all- I use a medium wide tooth comb, that used to be mine. It works great- it's easier for me to handle, it doesn't pull his hair or skin and it gets knots out easily. He used to shake and run when I picked up any of the other brushes, now when I pick up the comb he rolls over so I can brush his belly.
> 
> Good luck in your search, and please let us know what you decide on and how it works![/B]


I agree. Nothing works quite like a comb. I can brush Sugar all day with slickers and pin brushes, but she will still have knots underneath. She has thick hair that is cottony. I use my Chris Christensen comb and it is great.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

This is great! Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I also just stick with a comb. I have a slicker brush, but I never use it and the pin brush has become my brush







. I got the chris christensen buttercomb recently and I like it. I was considering a chris pin brush too, but the boys have short hair and just a comb seems to work well for us


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

I just went and looked at the buttercomb and it is expensive compaired to the combs I have gotten at the pet store. What is it about THAT comb that makes it better than the others?? I don't mind buying the CC pin brush or buttercomb if they will really be that much better than the others but I feel like I have boughten so many that the pet store suggested just to get home and have them be no good at all.
thanks so much


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I just went and looked at the buttercomb and it is expensive compaired to the combs I have gotten at the pet store. What is it about THAT comb that makes it better than the others?? I don't mind buying the CC pin brush or buttercomb if they will really be that much better than the others but I feel like I have boughten so many that the pet store suggested just to get home and have them be no good at all.
> thanks so much[/B]


I don't think I can tell you technically what is better about the buttercomb. I can only speak from my experience. The buttercomb first of all feels better in your hand. You can just tell it is a quality comb. It goes through the hair much smoother and I don't feel like their is as much coat breakage with the buttercomb. I have the #006 for the face and the 012 for the body. They are pretty much the only 2 grooming tools I use on a daily basis. Some of the other combs I have purchased from pet stores have tarnished. I hope this has helped.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

So you would say the 11 teeth per inch (the one you have) would be better than the other one mentioned at 8 teeth per inch?? It almost seems like 11 per inch would be so close together ?? I never knew getting grooming supplies would be so hard. 

ok now to throw a totally off the wall question out there so I hope you all don't think I am to nuts. I have a little human girl with hair to her bottom and we have not been able to find a good brush and comb for her no matter how hard I try and she also hates those balls they put on the end of brushes. We have one brush that I got like 7 years ago and it is the only one and can't find another good one. Anyway, back to my question... They say maltese fur is more like hair. If the cc brushes and combs are so good ... Do you think it would be good to get one for my daughters hair also??? sorry if this is a wierd question.








Sherrie

one more question. What is the differance between the gold series pin brush and the white wonder pin brushes that are both from Chris Christensen??
thanks


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> So you would say the 11 teeth per inch (the one you have) would be better than the other one mentioned at 8 teeth per inch?? It almost seems like 11 per inch would be so close together ?? I never knew getting grooming supplies would be so hard.
> 
> ok now to throw a totally off the wall question out there so I hope you all don't think I am to nuts. I have a little human girl with hair to her bottom and we have not been able to find a good brush and comb for her no matter how hard I try and she also hates those balls they put on the end of brushes. We have one brush that I got like 7 years ago and it is the only one and can't find another good one. Anyway, back to my question... They say maltese fur is more like hair. If the cc brushes and combs are so good ... Do you think it would be good to get one for my daughters hair also??? sorry if this is a wierd question.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think the 8 per inch is too large of a gap. I found that when I combed through the coat, it was missing too many knots. The 012 is perfect for me. I don't know much about the pin brushes. 

As far as your daughter's hair, I have often wondered the same. My daughter has very thick, long hair and I don't want to use the wrong brush and damage it. Have you thought about emailing the company and asking them?
Kim


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't use any quality brushes at all...too cheap and lazy to get them plus Miko will always be in a puppy cut. I do use a slicker brush because it really does help with getting out and preventing matts and even though it looks and feels painful, my doggie doesn't seem to mind at all. I use the universal slicker brush and supplement with a comb. The little flea comb is great for face. I really shouldn't be giving advice about combs though since I am not using the right tools at all!!!


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a slicker brush. I got from the pet shop so not one of the ones from cc or anything but man I tried using it on Lilly and put my hand under the fur as I brushed to see what it felt like on her fur and man that really hurt!! it was awful. Now that is the only way I use it if she has a long part or a spot that is far enough away from her skin that I know it will not touch her at all.
Those things are awful. or am I doing something wrong? or do the really good expensive companies make them differant maybe than the one I have??
thanks


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a cupboard full of unused brushes and combs that I bought at the pet stores. They just didn't work very well.

Thanks to JMM's grooming advice - if you haven't read those threads, they are fantastic - I eventually bought, first a great grooming comb, from a dog show. Wow! What a difference. I then bought an All Systems pin brush - unbelievable!!! It combs through hair like butter, as does the buttercomb that I also got (fairly recently). I added a CC slicker brush... and these are the four that I use all the time, in addition to a little flea comb I use to comb through the muzzle hair. They were definitely an investment, but so very worth it in terms of keeping the hair (even in a puppy cut) in beautiful condition, and, most of all, grooming quickly, painlessly (for the baby) and effortlessly (for me). The good brushes and combs will last a very long time, so spread out over the years the investment is easily justified...

I also bought a great pair of rounded tip tiny shears (for around the eyes); and rounded tip regular shears (for everything else); and thinning shears from one of the online grooming suppliers. What a difference, too, compared to the brands available in pet stores.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

I wrote to chris christensen company about their brushes (the differances and how it would be for a human hed also) here is the response from their representative...

The gold series pin brushes have 30% more pins and a much softer cushion than our regular pin brushes. If you are going to keep your Maltese in full coat then I would recommend the 27mm Gold Series Pin Brush. If you are not going to keep the Maltese in full coat then go with the 20mm Gold Series Pin Brush.

Once you use one of our brushes on your own hair you will never use another brush! Many people buy our brushes for their own hair. I would recommend the 27mm Gold Series Pin Brush also for your daughter.

hope this helps for anyone else that is interested.

so have any of you used the gold series or have personl experience of the differance of the gold series and the white ones. I have not heard anyone here mention the gold series brush at all???

thanks


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I wrote to chris christensen company about their brushes (the differances and how it would be for a human hed also) here is the response from their representative...
> 
> The gold series pin brushes have 30% more pins and a much softer cushion than our regular pin brushes. If you are going to keep your Maltese in full coat then I would recommend the 27mm Gold Series Pin Brush. If you are not going to keep the Maltese in full coat then go with the 20mm Gold Series Pin Brush.
> 
> ...



I ordered the Gold Pin 27mm Pin Brush back in November along with a bunch of othe CC products. LOL. But when I got it the Pins were just too long. I sent it back for a 20mm Gold Series brush. When I did finally get the exchange they sent me the 20mm White Pin Brush. I took it home and I loved it. I then called and told them of thier error and also the Gold Pin Brush was more expensive and I had paid for it. So the credit my card back for the difference. I really do think it's a great brush. I just ordered the Buttercomb 006 and 012. $51.00!!! Later.........







But I'm sure it will be well worth the money spent. Everyone on here seems to really love the Buttercombs. I took alot of advice from people on here to go for the CC products and I'm glad I did.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

ok so since you have seen both brushes (the white and the gold series) if you had to order another one which would you get the gold or white??


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> ok so since you have seen both brushes (the white and the gold series) if you had to order another one which would you get the gold or white??[/B]


I would honestly have to go with the white. It's so soft. I don't see what the big to do is with the Gold Pin...besides it being more expensive and "fancy" looking. The white one does JUST FINE BY ME.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What is the difference between the regular brush and the Gold Series?


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

The company said there is 30% more bristles in the gold series and that the pad is softer. 
??


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> The company said there is 30% more bristles in the gold series and that the pad is softer.
> ??[/B]



The Gold Series is not much more expensive than the white. The had to credit me back like 7.00 when I sent them the 27mm Gold pin Brush back and sent me the white. The white is REALLY, REALLY soft...though.


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

lol I am thinking of getting the gold series for my daughter and the white one for Lilly. Then we could tell them apart easy especially if you are happy with the white one and that is what everyone seems to be thrilled with here.
Thanks so much for your opinion it is so hard when you have never seem products to chose between then or know if they really are differant than what you find in the local pet shop.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> lol I am thinking of getting the gold series for my daughter and the white one for Lilly. Then we could tell them apart easy especially if you are happy with the white one and that is what everyone seems to be thrilled with here.
> Thanks so much for your opinion it is so hard when you have never seem products to chose between then or know if they really are differant than what you find in the local pet shop.[/B]



NO PROBLEM and believe me I KNOW how you feel. I started a thread on here when I first got my puppy called "overwhelmed" under grooming.... LOL Why?? Because of all the different lines of dog Shampoos, conditioners, brushes, leave in conditioners etc. So I owe it to everyone on here for helping me decide on what brushes, shampoos, conditioners, etc. I will let you know how I like the CC Buttercombs I just ordered today.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135833
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell you how your going to like them........you are going to LOVE them, especially the oo6 for the face.







On the pin brush, did you get the oblong or oval?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I couldn't live without the 27 mm Gold Series brush, the CC slicker and my Buttercomb! It has not only made a huge difference in Lady's coat, but she enjoys grooming so much more. She used to flinch and squirm before I started using the CC products.

I really really want to get her the face comb, but I spent $225 at my vets just a few weeks ago on bloodwork and I want to get her dental next month when they have their February special and that's going to run about $200..... 

You're smart to order everything at once if you can do it. I've spent a fortune on shipping by buying everything separately!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

LadysMom you are right in saving $$ with shipping, but I can't afford all those brushes at once.







Do you recommend getting the combs first then adding the pin brush and then the slicker? do people use the pin or the slicker often? I keep going back and forth over which to order first!

Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fenway's just a little guy, isn't he? And if you plan to keep him in a puppy cut, a slicker will do just fine. The CC slicker is wonderful, soft and not scratchy at all. It's the first slicker Lady hasn't flinched and squirmed about!

Maybe just that and the face comb to start?


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

He is a little guy, that's why I was wondering if I needed all the combs and brushes! Thanks for your advice.


----------



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

Where can I order the buttercomb


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

what is the differance between the cc slicker brush and others found in the pet shop?? Do they still scratch and poke??
thanks


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I can't live without these two items. In fact, they are all I really use.

*CHRIS CHRISTENSEN 20mm GOLD SERIES PIN BRUSH*









*#1 ALL SYSTEMS ULTIMATE STEEL COMB*









Here is a "maybe" if you want to splurge. Good for under the arms.
*#1 ALL SYSTEMS TRIANGLE SLICKER*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks so much for the pictures. I'm looking to get some brushes too.
I just looked at the gallery for Charmypoo and she is extremly cute with good hair so the brushes must be working.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

[/color] I have always used #1 All systems or PSI pin brushes and the same brands for the slicker.As far as the comb I use Belgin Grayhound.They will last forever.The combs are wonderful.I lke the ones that have a teflon type coating on them.They glide through the hair much eaiser.You will love these brushes and combs and you will see a huge difference in these from the ones that you get a pet stores.I order mine through Pet edge.Other than them I have only seem these at dog shows.Good luck


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

I went to CC and placed an order. Ya want to know the funny thing? I can't even remember what I ordered!! I just wanted everything but couldn't do it all at one time so kind of just picked and chose for the first order. I am almost positive I got one gold pin brush and one of the white ones but I don't even remember if I chose the 20 or 27 one or maybe one of each? lol I think I got the ice on ice and something else but I really do not remember. lol I just looked it up and it is due to arrive tomorow so I will let you all know what I got and how I like it. Oh and I remember I got a comb (for her body not her face) but don't remember which one I got of those either. lol
will let you know. I am so excited I feel like a kid on christmas eve. lol


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

My package came and this is what I got and my thoughts
20 white brush - perfect size but deffinately not as soft or nice as the gold series brush
27 gold brush - deffnately softer and nicer (in my opinion) but the 27 size is much to big for lilly
002 buttercomb - nice combseems to be about right but I want to get the wooden handle for it.
ice on ice - will have to wait till later to try it out
after bath - will have to wait till later to try it out

All and all I am really happy with everything!!! I will be ordering more from there. Thanks ladies.

sherrie


----------



## shasbury (Nov 10, 2004)

ok I keep brushing my hair with the white brush and the gold series brush and on my head it just feels sooo much nice with the gold series brush that I want to return the 20 white for a 20 gold series. Can anyone tell me what this company is like with returning/exchanging things will I have to pay shipping back them and then for the new Item to be shipped to me? 
ok I have to decide what to order next from them to. lol
thanks for getting me hooked. lol


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I use a small pin brush that I just love (bought at Petsmart for about 10.00). I brush through layer by layer until I detect a tangle. Both dogs are very still and seem to enjoy being groomed with the brush. If I find a tangle, I first pick it apart as much as possible with my fingers, then I use a metal comb (with round ends) to GENTLY comb out the remainder of the tangle. I hold the hair closest to their skin with one hand while doing this so the comb never pulls on their skin but gets just where the tangle is in their hair (does that make sense







- hope so







Now that we have two white angels







I am combing a lot more because they wrestle with each other a lot - but seeing them play is worth the extra grooming sessions







!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I just purchased from the Chris Christensen line of products:

006 buttercomb
20mm gold pin brush
Ice on Ice

Bella and Krista are in puppy cut and I don't find much use for any pinbrush at the puppy cut length. If we ever grow coat again this is a VERY nice pin brush.









I LOVE the buttercomb.







I have small and medium (true) Greyhound combs and think they are wonderful, but the buttercomb seems to glide through the face even easier!!! It has convinced me to purchase the 012 for the body as well!!

I also loved the Ice on Ice spray and leave in conditioner. I even used it on my Persian and it was so much easier to comb her THICK coat without breaking coat.

Has anyone bought the handles for the buttercomb? I can't decide if it is worth the money.







I think I have more control over things without the handle so others opionions of using a comb with the handle are appreciated.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I just purchased from the Chris Christensen line of products:
> 
> 006 buttercomb
> 20mm gold pin brush
> ...


I have the 012 and have wondered about the handle also. It took me a little while to get used to the length of the 012. It is shorter than my original greyhound comb. I love it now. Do you use the slicker with your girls? If so, is it the christensen too?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have the CC slicker (small triangle one) and use it only if a knot comes up on the armpit area. I don't think it is a good idea to use slickers at all unless it is a have to kind of situation as they break coat. I think a slicker is fine for some breeds coats but not our breed.























Thanks for your input on the 012. I have used the Original Greyhound comb forever. I got it 20 years ago (shows how long they last







) with my first Persian cat....so knowing the 012 will be shorter in length prepares me ahead of time.























~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------

